# Foist try at a Whatsit?



## pgriz (Apr 22, 2012)

Macro lens.  Flash.  That's all I'm going to say.


----------



## flowness (Apr 22, 2012)

soda on ice?


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 22, 2012)

flowness said:


> soda on ice?



Not enough bubbles.  I'm gonna say tea instead.


----------



## sm4him (Apr 22, 2012)

480sparky said:


> flowness said:
> 
> 
> > soda on ice?
> ...



...or whiskey.


----------



## pgriz (Apr 22, 2012)

Hint 1:  photo taken at room temperature.
Hint 2:  edible but not necessarily for drinking.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 22, 2012)

Sugar crystals?

My second gues would be a Jackal!


----------



## mfdrookie516 (Apr 22, 2012)

I was thinking of 'rock candy'... though that's essentially sugar crystals.


----------



## marmots (Apr 22, 2012)

some kind of sugary reduction still in the pan?


----------



## DorkSterr (Apr 22, 2012)

popcorn


----------



## bogeyguy (Apr 22, 2012)

left over cooking juices in tinfoil


----------



## pgriz (Apr 22, 2012)

Bitter Jeweller got it first.  Had blueberry pancakes for breakfast, and when the syrup was gone, this was at the bottom.  Sugar crystals at the base of the maple syrup container, lit from underneath.  Now to chip out the crystals and treat myself to some sugar candy...


----------



## Richb1888 (Apr 24, 2012)

Wow really?? I'll never get those 2 mins back........lol


----------



## pgriz (Apr 24, 2012)

Richb1888 said:


> Wow really?? I'll never get those 2 mins back........lol



I'd give you a refund, but my internet time refund transmitter is broken.  Raincheck?


----------

